# [SOLVED] Strange Rectangle on Desktop



## Jsilbz (Oct 27, 2012)

Today I started noticing a strange rectangle on the desktop. I thought it might be apart of a game running, though with all apps closed it still remained. It cannot be left or right clicked and double clicking does nothing either.
When minimizing a window the box remains, though clicking the 'show desktop' button on the bottom right seems to clear it. The box also seems to be transparent and reflects whatever is behind it (only on some things).
I'm not sure what has caused this and Zonealarm has found nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
:whistling:

(I've attached a screenshot of the box next to the Steam icon)


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Strange Rectangle on Desktop*

Right-click an empty part of desktop and choose "Refresh" (or just press F5 without even using the mouse).

If it doesn't come back, it was just a "glitch", left on the screen by some previous action that didn't redraw the screen.


----------



## Jsilbz (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Strange Rectangle on Desktop*

Thanks for the quick reply,
I didn't notice it this morning and didn't think about it until just now. It is gone, so I'm guessing it was just a glitch, like you said.
Thanks a bunch!


----------

